# Martell Says!!!!!!!



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

he loves this draft!!!! he loves lemarcus aldridge, sergio rodriguez, and he is also really good friends with brandon roy.im a laker fan but when martell got drafted last year he made me become a blazer fan. ive known him since 6th grade. used to beat him at ball but now when i play him he kills me. well you guys as blazer fans will be happy next year with this draft and the improvement of martizzles game, hes improved almost every aspect of his game, well not almost every aspect he improved every thing.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Good to hear, Thanks


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It's not like Martell was going to come out and say, "gee, Aldridge isn't that good, and Roy is only serviceable and I think the team is really heading in the wrong direction." :biggrin: 

That said, Martell's promise at the end of last season looks _slightly_ more realistic after today's moves.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

your right wastro, but i think he will tell me if he thought that way. last year he told me that he didnt like one of his teamates, and he hated them with a pasion. but hes also alittle pist that bassy wont be their, everytime i went to martells place bassy was always over there. but guys you had to hear his voice when he called me he sounded like you guys are goin to win the finals next year. man he is realy excited.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Geez, Martell has no love for Freeland? I'm through with the guy. Can't say good things about his mate from the pub, well Farnham doesn't need him either!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

What does Martell have to say about Darius and Zach? Any news on where / when they might be headed?

PBF


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> your right wastro, but i think he will tell me if he thought that way. last year he told me that he didnt like one of his teamates, and he hated them with a pasion. but hes also alittle pist that bassy wont be their, everytime i went to martells place bassy was always over there. but guys you had to hear his voice when he called me he sounded like you guys are goin to win the finals next year. man he is realy excited.


Ah I understand. Would you mind telling us which teammate he didn't like or doesn't like? My money says it was Ruben. :biggrin: 

Yeah I can understand Martell would be disappointed with losing Bassy ... I remember Martell saying that he was the only Blazer to call him while he was down in the NBDL. 

But hopefully Webster's on board with the rest of the moves.

Found this nugget buried in the AP story about the team's flurry of moves:



Martell Webster said:


> "It hurts. Me and Sebastian were close throughout the season. I definitely saw him as my 1, running the backcourt," said Webster, a shooting guard.


Link


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

im not sure about zach or darius, but he has told me they might be gone and that he was promised that he wont be traded, as patterson told him hes part of the future. well the player he hated was victor, now that hes gone he is very happy. well ill ask him about zach and darius next time i talk to him to get some more info. martell says thank you and keep supporting the team and him.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> im not sure about zach or darius, but he has told me they might be gone and that he was promised that he wont be traded, as patterson told him hes part of the future. well the player he hated was victor, now that hes gone he is very happy. well ill ask him about zach and darius next time i talk to him to get some more info. martell says thank you and keep supporting the team and him.


Why in the world did he hate Viktor?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> Why in the world did he hate Viktor?


Sounds like a bunch of bull**** to me. But hey, I know Telfair..


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

well he treated him badley, thought of him as a stupid immature 18 year old who never should have been drafted 6th overall. i am serious blazer freak i know its hard to believe but hes just a normal person just like everyone else, he has friends just like you.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

All you need there is to draft marcus williams out of arizona and spencer hawes out of uw and you pretty much have the friends of hoop aau team going there. Any room for brockman(uw) and downes(gonzaga)?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> well he treated him badley, thought of him as a stupid immature 18 year old who never should have been drafted 6th overall. i am serious blazer freak i know its hard to believe but hes just a normal person just like everyone else, he has friends just like you.


I just think it sounds like a bunch of bull**** the way you are saying it. I mean Webster is a smart educated 19 year old and you have not 1 capital letter in your whole entire post. 

But if you know him, cool. One of my favorite Blazers, and I can't wait to see him in Vegas.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

oh man martell wants spencer on the blazers or the sonics. he just wants him close. he couldnt stand not being able to see him.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

i know i have no caps but i just like to type fast. i cant do that if i have to push the caps button. well ill be in vegas for the summer league maybe we'll run itno you.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> i know i have no caps but i just like to type fast. i cant do that if i have to push the caps button. well ill be in vegas for the summer league maybe we'll run itno you.


maybe.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> he loves this draft!!!! he loves lemarcus aldridge, sergio rodriguez, and he is also really good friends with brandon roy.im a laker fan but when martell got drafted last year he made me become a blazer fan. ive known him since 6th grade. used to beat him at ball but now when i play him he kills me. well you guys as blazer fans will be happy next year with this draft and the improvement of martizzles game, hes improved almost every aspect of his game, well not almost every aspect he improved every thing.


How did you end up a fan of the hated Lakers, when your bud is a Blazer? I woulda thought you would be a Sonics fan, if you weren't a Blazers fan. Didn't you guys grow up in Seattle?

Go Blazers


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah such a blazer freak(fan) that you have the hated flaker logo in your sig! 

i smell bs and he must be laughing at the guys that are eating up his words.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah such a blazer freak(fan) that you have the hated flaker logo in your sig!
> 
> i smell bs and he must be laughing at the guys that are eating up his words.


Have you read his posts? He's claiming to _be_ a Laker fan who just happens to be friends with Webster. Sure he might be making it all up but why not make up a more believable story if you're gonna bother lying? I'll take him at his word until I've got a reason not to.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Have you read his posts? He's claiming to _be_ a Laker fan who just happens to be friends with Webster. Sure he might be making it all up but why not make up a more believable story if you're gonna bother lying? I'll take him at his word until I've got a reason not to.


 I'm with you. Also, if you're going to make this up, why pick Victor as the player Martel doesn't like. Not like I'm going to swear to this stuff or take it to my grave, but intersting to read.

Anyways thanks for the info . . . Webster's a fan favorite in Ptd.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm with you. Also, if you're going to make this up, why pick Victor as the player Martel doesn't like.


Agreed, if you were going to make something up, you'd think you'd choose something that is remotely plausible. Or, at least, that's what Saddam told me this morning when we were sniffing glue with Dick Cheney and Al Gore.

barfo


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

07McCarthy said:


> well he treated him badley, thought of him as a stupid immature 18 year old who never should have been drafted 6th overall. i am serious blazer freak i know its hard to believe but hes just a normal person just like everyone else, he has friends just like you.


Well, if you do really talk to Martell, you can tell him that he was voted today on this board as the player with the most upside on the team. Tell him to make us look good with our predictions.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=284223


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

i lived in vegas till 3rd grade thats how i became a laker fan then i moved to seattle, thats were i mett martell. also a laker fan cause my dad is a laker fan, he taught me well. martell is also a laker fan and was working out with kobe this summer. he says kobe is the best. we still get together and watch laker games whenever we can.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

U must post martells email or cell number or shen.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ are you crazy, you guys wouldnt stop nagging him, i got all that stuff butt i wont post it.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

well ill give you a hint hes got a yahoo acount.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL @ this.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I just think it sounds like a bunch of bull**** the way you are saying it. I mean Webster is a smart educated 19 year old and you have not 1 capital letter in your whole entire post.
> 
> But if you know him, cool. One of my favorite Blazers, and I can't wait to see him in Vegas.


You say that as if smart people don't have stupid friends.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

^^^you sayin im stupid.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry im calling shenanigans on this no proof that u know martell.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Yes, Viktor who could say fifty words of English, tops, hated Martell.

That big, bad, evil Ruskie!

You may or may not know him, but you might as well have started out a post with "A little birdy told me..."


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> ^^^you sayin im stupid.


Some of them are, yes. Some people equate spelling, grammar, and punctuation mistakes with a lack of intelligence. They're wrong, though I doubt I need to tell you that. Thanks for posting with us, 'McCarthy. :cheers:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> Sorry im calling shenanigans on this no proof that u know martell.


No proof you ever made it out of grammar school. Really there is so little proof of anything in life. Learn to trust, or atleast entertain thoughts.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

07McCarthy said:


> ^^^you sayin im stupid.


No, not at all. Sorry if it came off that way.

I just don't agree with BF's reasoning for why you might not be friends with Martell.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You say that as if smart people don't have stupid friends.


Stupid people make stupid mistakes and I don't think Martell would want to surround himself with anyone like that, but it just souds like bull**** to me. But if you know him, that's sweet.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Stupid people make stupid mistakes and I don't think Martell would want to surround himself with anyone like that, but it just souds like bull**** to me. But if you know him, that's sweet.


And you equate stupidity to not using capital letters?

I don't know how many people I've befriended that have arguably below average intelligence... I don't buy your argument one bit.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Stupid people make stupid mistakes and I don't think Martell would want to surround himself with anyone like that, but it just souds like bull**** to me. But if you know him, that's sweet.


I agree that stupid people make stupid mistakes, though I'm confident that at least some kinds of stupidity people can grow up and mature out of. I wish you all the best, BF.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I just think it sounds like a bunch of bull**** the way you are saying it. I mean Webster is a smart educated 19 year old and you have not 1 capital letter in your whole entire post.
> 
> But if you know him, cool. One of my favorite Blazers, and I can't wait to see him in Vegas.


What does that have to do with anything? I have a college degree, many people look to me for advice, and generally I am thought of as pretty intelligent but when I started on message boards I NEVER used proper punctuation, or paragraph structure. How you type on these boards is not indicative of how intelligent you may or may not be.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I agree that stupid people make stupid mistakes, though I'm confident that at least some kinds of stupidity people can grow up and mature out of. I wish you all the best, BF.


:laugh: Thanks.  Was just making a point, but then again I was out of line although I never called him stupid directly. 

Anyways, I apologize.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

its alright guys if you dont believe me you dont have too, but i know that hes been one of my bestfriends since i met him. i know its hard to believe that a normal person on a message board knows someone like martell. then i can also say that the reason people dont believe is because stupid people say they know someone but they dont. you dont have to try to be cool by sayin you know someone even though you dont, theirs nothen wrong with the friends you have already. as i said before people like martell are just normal people htey have friends to.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

No worries mate you seem like a good person. If you would have given up an email for Martell I would have less respect for you, those guys need their privacy. I am extremely happy Martell and Roy are here in Portland, this years draft gives me the first real hope I have had as a Blazer fan in about 4 years of the ship turning around. :clown:


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

thank you hasoos, i have mad respect for you and agree that they need their privacy. i even have to stay away from martell sometimes because he gets pretty pist after they loose. when my lakers beat them last season i called him on his cell and he told me to SHUT THE F UP AND DONT RUB IT IN. but when they beat the lakers he calls me and rubs it in to my face. man it sux, i get pretty pist to.

HEY I USED SOME CAPS.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I have an idea on how to believe u or not.I can give u my cell number u give it to martell to call me and then we will know.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

^^^^ok you got yo self a deal


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

he'll be comen next week to visit me so he can call you then. then we'll see whose tellin the truth.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

cool.Ill give u my number next week cause im gonna be getting a new cell phone and i dont know what number im gonna have.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

If you do that (have Martel call chrome) then we will have no doubt as to your authenticity.

I sure hope you are telling the truth because I love getting a different source of information and Webster is one of my fave players.

Cool


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Chrome - you need to research a question to ask Martle that only he would know (or a huge Webster fan). Don't tell anyone on this board till after the deed is done.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

nice i love this now everyone will know i'm tellin the truth. chrome is gunna **** his pants when martell calls.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

that and ask his dad for a tricycle... Age: 14


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

man you know what sux is that why we are arguing over if i know webster (which i do). lamar odom has lost his 6 and a half old son. guys that must really suck to loose a son or daughter. all of my prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

07McCarthy said:


> man you know what sux is that why we are arguing over if i know webster (which i do). lamar odom has lost his 6 and a half old son. guys that must really suck to loose a son or daughter. all of my prayers go out to him and his family.


Amen to that brother

Peace


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> that and ask his dad for a tricycle... Age: 14


Haha very funny.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> that and ask his dad for a tricycle... Age: 14


I totally did not check his age. 

Still, he could call EdO or Shilly or someone else that is respected on this board. Not me, i'm like Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

^^^^ I got in a bike accident (not real bad) earlier today so right now I'm on pain killers and halfway through a bottle of pinot grigio. I'm not sure that any of my thoughts are coming out clear. Perhaps I'll stop posting for the rest of the day ---- na

,

by the way


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

thylo said:


> I totally did not check his age.
> 
> Still, he could call EdO or Shilly or someone else that is respected on this board. Not me, i'm like Rodney Dangerfield.


lol.I thought everyone knew i was 14 on this board.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Well Chrome, if you really are 14 - and I'm not doubting it - you came up with a pretty shrewd way to test if this guy's telling the truth. Well done. I would've asked him to post a picture with himself and Martell, but he could Photo-shop that, or just find one off the 'net of someone else with Martell, and say that it was him. The phone call's smart. 

I have no reason to doubt 07McCarthy... it's a small world and someone's got to know these guys.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> lol.I thought everyone knew i was 14 on this board.


you hold yourself well for a 14 year old - I meant no dissrespect.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i know thylo.Well he can use a soundboard in the phone call but im thinking of a hard question to ask to make sure he doesnt use a soundboard.Yeah i really am 14.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> man you know what sux is that why we are arguing over if i know webster (which i do). lamar odom has lost his 6 and a half old son. guys that must really suck to loose a son or daughter. all of my prayers go out to him and his family.


It's got to be hell on earth. My maternal grandparents had 6 kids and have outlived 5 of them. None died real young though.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: Thanks.  Was just making a point, but then again I was out of line although I never called him stupid directly.
> 
> Anyways, I apologize.


No worries and, for what it's worth, I apologize myself -- I at least could've been more clear that I thought you were making a stupid mistake rather than _being_ stupid. And, these kinds of interactions and misinteractions happen more easily on the internet than in person -- it's relatively easy to forget that there are real people with a hugely varied collection of backgrounds, priorities (educational and otherwise) and so on behind all these corny nicknames.

Anyway, no harm, no foul. :cheers:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

thylo said:


> Chrome - you need to research a question to ask Martle that only he would know (or a huge Webster fan). Don't tell anyone on this board till after the deed is done.


chromekilla - ask Martell what Viktor did to him (Martell) to make him (Martell) hate him (Viktor). 

barfo


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Im gonna have to do some research because i dont want to piss him off and him kicking my ***.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ya know, I'm not sure this plan is such a good one. _I'm_ totally willing to take McCarthy at his word. However, if I'm Webster, while I not at all sure I like the idea of a friend leaking more or less private conversations to a message board in the first place, I'm even less sure I'd like the idea of helping to confirm that they're legit. leaks. Honestly, I'd just as soon let sleeping players lie -- it seems like there's far more to lose than gain by pushing this.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

is chromekilla Zidane back from the dead maybe?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah i changed my name in april.I thought everyone knew that?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

ah, well, i'm not one to read every thread on the board, so i must of missed that.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Im gonna have to do some research because i dont want to piss him off and him kicking my ***.

^^^^^^ thats funny.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I would imagine webster is pretty tough.I know he can kick my *** up and down the street.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

hes really strong. I box and when i box him he puts up a pretty good fight. he beat me a few times. its fun to watch him box though because hes had no training so his technique is horrible.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

hes really strong. I box and when i box him he puts up a pretty good fight. he beat me a few times. its fun to watch him box though because hes had no training so his technique is horrible, but you do feal his punches.

sorry for the double post i clicked the stop loading button to add the last sentance


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

thats crazy cv for tj


like the trade for the raps they get the point they really needed. cv was expendible cause they just drafted brganani. i knew one of them had to go.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright I've reversed my thinking about all this . . . not that this is a big issue . . . but since I somehow got wrapped in this thread, here is my thought:

With all due respect, I think you're trying to play us there 07. I get the idea of knowing an NBA player and that they are people who have friends who are not NBA players. I also get the idea of floating a little info on the chat board to try to give a little back for all the insight given out. 

But really, if you hang with the dude, why would you feel the need to convince posters. I would think the attitude is I'll throw it out there and if you choose to believe it great . . . if not oh well.

If you do know him, then you know he is constantly being torn apart for appearances, pressured by new "family members" always coming out of the woodwork, hit up by charaties and the like. The least thing he wants to do when relaxing with a buddy is helping that buddy prove to a bunch of posters on a chat board that his buddy knows him. That has got to be annoying as hell and as someone mentioned not appreciated that what he says "off the record" is being floated out there to fans. 

Also if you do know him and hang with him, what do you care what posters think. If you do hang with him you would know how much they treasure their alone time and value hanging with friends who don't make a big deal about who they are.

I'm calling BS on this . . . that my two cents . . .


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

you know kiss my darius your right i just got caught up in trying to prove to them that i know him, i dont even know the people on the other side of the computer and they dont know me. your also right about the being torn apart thing, he tells me that people say that their his cousin all the time and that they need money. that stuffs just wrong. thank you for teaching me something darius and i respect your decision even though its wrong, and no i dont really care what posters think i just got caught up in this thread. 

so to the rest of you, in the words of darius believe it great and if you dont, well then thats ok.
I look forward to posting new info on this board and i can tell you for a fact that their not done yet. thank you.

once again thank you darius


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If you really know Martell, you should get him an account here! :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I pretty much only see the way to confirm this is talking to him asking me a question that a soundboard couldnt fabricate an answer too.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

*wastro he might already have one. * by the way whats a soundboard. does it make your voice sound different.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

No a soundboard is a thing where u can take people voices say someone got some clips of martell that say yeah no that type of thing u just run those on the computer so people thing that they are really talking to the celebrity or whomever.Check out ebaums world prank calls u will see what i mean.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

ok thats just dum. is that like the arnold swatz thing on the internet you click on what it says and arnold says it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

just have him bring us up on courtside when they interview him 


courtside!


----------

